# Nintendo will be launching a new version of the original Switch model, with improved battery life



## pohaxsf (Jul 17, 2019)

the colours look ugly  in the joycons


----------



## Budsixz (Jul 17, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> the colours look ugly  in the joycons


Imo a white and black is something that would look good


----------



## pohaxsf (Jul 17, 2019)

if it be only the battery who cares for half an hour

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Budsixz said:


> Imo a white and black is something that would look good





Budsixz said:


> Imo a white and black is something that would look good


agree man. see the etika joycons


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 17, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> the colours look ugly  in the joycons


Yr talking rubbish what you prefer a pretty grey color


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 17, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> if it be only the battery who cares for half an hour



You misread that. It's 2 to 2.5 hours more. Read the article again.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 17, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> if it be only the battery who cares for half an hour



Except the article indicates approximately two and a half hours extra time.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Is that all ? No upgrade video card ? Just improve battery ? I will just pass it and I am doing fine with what I have. I usually played at least about 2 hours so no problem for me.


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 17, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Is that all ? No upgrade video card ? Just improve battery ? I will just pass it and I am doing fine with what I have. I usually played at least about 2 hours so no problem for me.


It was never meant to be a massive upgrade. Don't know why you were hyping it up to be.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2019)

This is money bait. When the Pro releases you won't have any cash left to buy it!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> It was never meant to be a massive upgrade. Don't know why you were hyping it up to be.



Nothing to do with hype it at all. Just wonder. Anyway.. Yeah, I will ignored it. It is useless, really.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 17, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> It was never meant to be a massive upgrade. Don't know why you were hyping it up to be.


Trying to figure out what people were expecting. A refresh isn't meant to be upgraded hardware. People are weird.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 17, 2019)

I guess this is only a refresh hardware update that will cost the same, if that's so, is very welcome.


----------



## Lazyt (Jul 17, 2019)

so no pro version at all..such a disapointment


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

The new Joycons look ghastly, but the extra hour of battery life suggests a die shrink, unless they magically got 20% more efficient, which I doubt. I wasn't so sure if the die was shrunk with the details they showed about the Lite, but now it's much more clear.


----------



## KirovAir (Jul 17, 2019)

Damn.. The battery improvement is insane! Probably switched to the newer Tegra which has a smaller transistor size.
Maybe they 'secretly' improved the screen as well. That's the biggest power drain for a device usually. (And silently hoping it's possible to upgrade the screen of my RCM-able switch in the distant future for some extra battery juice as well..)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

Lazyt said:


> so no pro version at all..such a disapointment


Think of it this way. If it's a die shrink, which it most likely is, the chip will run cooler, and that means better and more stable OC capabilities, provided it's made hackable quickly.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 17, 2019)

MODEL 1'ers it's time to RISE UP!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2019)

3ds all over again where there's multiple different versions with the same box, who knows if you get a revision 1 or a revision 2, or whatever else they throw at us

can they figure out how to not make their joycon analog sticks shit already?
how about they implement analog triggers while they're at it


----------



## Arras (Jul 17, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nothing to do with hype it at all. Just wonder. Anyway.. Yeah, I will ignored it anyway. It is useless, really.


This isn't meant to be an upgrade that replaces the existing Switch for people who already own one - it's more of a minor bonus for people who were going to buy a new one anyway,


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 17, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> 3ds all over again where there's multiple different versions with the same box, who knows if you get a revision 1 or a revision 2, or whatever else they throw at us
> 
> can they figure out how to not make their joycon analog sticks shit already?
> how about they implement analog triggers while they're at it



One thing was that the new 3DS XL IPS screen units were unrecognizable outside the box, it was like a lottery game, but  this time you can spot the newer version by the box design and the serial number first letters as stated in the OP. Don't misread things.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 17, 2019)

Now that's what I call an improvement in battery life!

Neon Yellow isn't new. I even have a pair of them! That purple and orange pairing doesn't look quite right. I feel like the blue would complement the purple better, the yellow the orange...


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 17, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> 3ds all over again where there's multiple different versions with the same box, who knows if you get a revision 1 or a revision 2, or whatever else they throw at us
> 
> can they figure out how to not make their joycon analog sticks shit already?
> how about they implement analog triggers while they're at it



Pretty sure with how they're talking about it, it won't be in the same box, or the box will at least state it has the improved battery life on it.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 17, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> One thing was that the new 3DS XL IPS screen units were unrecognizable outside the box, it was like a lottery game, but  this time you can spot the newer version by the box design and the serial number first letters as stated in the OP. Don't misread things.



I actually got one of these off of eBay. I was that asshole that, because he had a break incoming that would make him unable to bid on the auction, I essentially put up a really big wager in a desperate bid to win. As it turns out, not only did I win, but according to the seller, the other guy who was still bidding got triggered when I bid it up that high! XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> 3ds all over again where there's multiple different versions with the same box, who knows if you get a revision 1 or a revision 2, or whatever else they throw at us
> 
> can they figure out how to not make their joycon analog sticks shit already?
> how about they implement analog triggers while they're at it


They can't. It's not that the tech is bad, it's just so small that there's very little meat holding it together. It was shrunk from the standard size at the cost of durability.


KirovAir said:


> Damn.. The battery improvement is insane! Probably switched to the newer Tegra which has a smaller transistor size.
> Maybe they 'secretly' improved the screen as well. That's the biggest power drain for a device usually. (And silently hoping it's possible to upgrade the screen of my RCM-able switch in the distant future for some extra battery juice as well..)


It's extremely hard to reduce the power consumption of the screen, modern screens already barely consume any power at all. The ones I use for my projects are almost double the size (I use 11.6", this is 6.2") and only consume 5W at maximum, and that's with the driver included. I suspect the Switch screen is half that. Such a significant improvement of battery life entails some deeper changes in this model. It's either a die shrink or a higher capacity battery.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 17, 2019)

>Model 3 has better battery than the Lite

Literally why does the Lite even exist? Lol


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 17, 2019)

If the housing and dimensions are still the same then it will be possible we will be seeing replacement batteries with a bigger charge quite soon and we can do the same with our original Switch consoles. The ones they're selling now are all 4130Mah and not bigger due to size problems but if the dimension and size is still the same then we could use a 3th party battery with the original switch with a much bigger charge. Probably still gonna be the same 4130mAH battery but lets hope it ain't


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 17, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> >Model 3 has better battery than the Lite
> 
> Literally why does the Lite even exist? Lol



That Sunny D-pad, bro!


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 17, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> 3ds all over again where there's multiple different versions with the same box, who knows if you get a revision 1 or a revision 2, or whatever else they throw at us ...



The boxes will be different, only confusion might come from second-hand market if sellers don't have the box or don't know how to check a serial.


Chary said:


> ... According to Nintendo's official site, these revamped models will have a new serial number, starting with "XKW", and will have a new box design, sporting an overall red color. ...


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 17, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nothing to do with hype it at all. Just wonder. Anyway.. Yeah, I will ignored it anyway. It is useless, really.


More nonsense talk how is it useless to a new switch owner


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> >Model 3 has better battery than the Lite
> 
> Literally why does the Lite even exist? Lol


Flogging off old stock with a budget model to make room in the warehouse for the new SOC's.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 17, 2019)

This is great for people who have yet to buy a Switch, since assuming it comes out at the same price it will be much better and will at least give reason to the asshole stores STILL selling the Switch at full launch price to lower the old version prices a bit...

On the other hand, I highly doubt they revised only the battery, pretty sure they did some behind-the-scenes changes to patch out at least most hardmods and whatnot going by experience, but guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> If the housing and dimensions are still the same then it will be possible we will be seeing replacement batteries with a bigger charge quite soon and we can do the same with our original Switch consoles. The ones they're selling now are all 4130Mah and not bigger due to size problems but if the dimension and size is still the same then we could use a 3th party battery with the original switch with a much bigger charge. Probably still gonna be the same 4130mAH battery but lets hope it ain't


If it is a higher density battery with the same dimensions then I imagine a lot of people will mod their systems, but if it's a combination of a die shrink and a different battery, I would probably first test the maximum discharge current. If it exceeds the power draw of the old model (unlikely) then it wouldn't be safe to swap - time will tell.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 17, 2019)

As someone who just tried (and probably failed hard) to mod one of Joy-Cons and one of his Switches' shells to support a d-pad and look cooler overall, the fact that this new model has better battery life has yours truly reconsidering that and possibly sending it back.

Unfortunately, life circumstances can be a _bill_tch!


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> If it is a higher density battery with the same dimensions then I imagine a lot of people will mod their systems, but if it's a combination of a die shrink and a different battery, I would probably first test the maximum discharge current of the new batteries. If it exceeds the power consumption of the old model (unlikely) then it wouldn't be safe to swap - time will tell.


yeah that's true but who knows, maybe we'll be lucky


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> yeah that's true but who knows, maybe we'll be lucky


Nintendo is a big manufacturing house, if they're replacing components then they will make them backwards compatible so that they only have to manufacture one type at a time, just for ease of assembly and service, so you're prabably right if that's what's different.


----------



## Phenj (Jul 17, 2019)

Mariko?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> They can't. It's not that the tech is bad, it's just so small that there's very little meat holding it together. It was shrunk from the standard size at the cost of durability.


but... the analog stick on the vita is fine and doesn't drift after a week of use?? you can reliably shrink stuff like this without it becoming as durable as a feather


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 17, 2019)

That's the nail in the coffin for the business reports on the "improved model" IMO. We got the improved chip, but Nintendo isn't putting it to full use. It will take hackers finding an entryway for us to clock it up to its full potential.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 17, 2019)

It's kind of a bummer that this revision of the switch only comes with a slightly larger battery size-wise and with no CPU/GPU improvements.
Might stick to my regular switch until te "true" Switch Pro becomes a thing.

Side note to the joycons. is it just me or the purple/orange combination looks kind of well....awkward.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2019)

That's a nice excuse to continue charging full MSRP. ;O;

But meh. That's nice I guess for people who don't already have a Switch, but nothing super special for anyone else.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 17, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> but... the analog stick on the vita is fine and doesn't drift after a week of use?? you can reliably shrink stuff like this without it becoming as durable as a feather


no it doesn't drift but you can hardly call it an analog stick. I love the Vita and use it tons more as a handheld than i do with the switch but the vita stick is more like a round disk thingy that moves instead of being a real stick. It doesn't even have the stick portion in you know analag stick, it's just a moving round disk thingy


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> but... the analog stick on the vita is fine and doesn't drift after a week of use?? you can reliably shrink stuff like this without it becoming as durable as a feather


Let's have a looksie...
 
See the similarities? This is not an accident, I bet.  To be fair, they could change the resin in the carbon race to a slightly harder one, but experience is telling me that the wear and tear on those sticks is more a matter of how the user uses them, as well as the angle at which they're held more than anything else. I thought what the OP meant was a failure of the plastic itself, which they can't do much about besides changing the material completely, they can tweak some things regarding drift, which is an electrical issue. I personally never had a problem with my joycons, and I have a Day 1 model, although admittedly I use it very light duty.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's have a looksie...
> View attachment 173306 View attachment 173307
> See the similarities? This is not an accident, I bet.  To be fair, they could change the resin in the carbon race to a slightly harder one, but experience is telling me that the wear and tear on those sticks is more a matter of how the user uses them, as well as the angle at which they're held more than anything else. I thought what the OP meant was a failure of the plastic itself, which they can't do much about - they can tweak some things regarding drift, which is an electrical issue. I personally never had a problem with my joycons, and I have a Day 1 model, although admittedly I use it very light duty.


i have 3 pairs of joycons and all 3 left joycons have drift on the sticks rip


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 17, 2019)

Made trade in my current switch and upgrade. I bet I can get around $225 for the one I have and get the new one for essentially $75


----------



## CoupureElectrique (Jul 17, 2019)

Gonna keep waiting for something more worthwhile


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 17, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> if it be only the battery who cares for half an hour



Not surprised someone who thinks the blue/red and purple/orange combos are ugly also can't count 



LiveLatios said:


> 3ds all over again where there's multiple different versions with the same box, who knows if you get a revision 1 or a revision 2, or whatever else they throw at us



????? Can people do a bit of reading/research before posting please? Not only is the packaging different, they have been completely transparent about the serial differences the new units are getting, something I've not seen many companies do before...


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 17, 2019)

Actually I'm not sure I put it past Nintendo to allow devs to use higher docked clocks. The battery life advertisement suggests they won't have that option for handheld mode, probably to keep the experience consistent between lite and standard, but they could add like a "docked new" profile that they don't bother telling the public about. Or perhaps they only start advertising the feature once the stock of OG switches is gone and games start supporting it. Maybe that is what the Samurai Showdown devs were referring to. Grasping at straws here but hope dies eternal...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 17, 2019)

bah call me when the real switch pro is out


----------



## duwen (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll continue waiting for the mains-only/battery-free, screenless, dockless, joycon-less, "home console" variant that comes with a pro controller, with overclocked performance for the same price (if not less than the price) of the Switch Light.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> The new Joycons look ghastly, but the extra hour of battery life suggests a die shrink, unless they magically got 20% more efficient, which I doubt. I wasn't so sure if the die was shrunk with the details they showed about the Lite, but now it's much more clear.


I would have thought that they would have shouted that from the rooftops, though this is Nintendo and their cagey nature about tech specs is probably second only to them wanting to do the family friendly thing or miss the point of the let's play set.

I would probably sooner go with they found someone willing to sell them higher rated batteries* for a price they can deal with -- for as much as a giant bastard as the Switch thing is (step 11 for those unfamiliar https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Nintendo+Switch+Battery+Replacement/112995 ) to only get 16Wh is a bit low when compared to contemporary stuff seen in phones.

*whether better designs/chemistry or just not binning them lower is a different matter.

On the other hand I don't know what to read into the talk of battery life and game runtimes. For other companies it would mean something but here I am not sure.


----------



## Treeko (Jul 17, 2019)

I don't understand why people need a pro model? If anything Nintendo should focus on next generation of their console than work on a pro model of the switch, we saw how the Pro/X worked out for Sony/Microsoft both consoles didn't even sell half the original/slim models numbers, could a pro switch happen? Sure Nintendo isn't alien to that idea but they have never upgraded their home console hardware, to me these look like probably the last hardware upgrade for the switch for a while, besides even if Nintendo were to make a switch pro it'd be overlooked by next gen PS5/Xbox, Nintendo don't wanna compete with that and rightly so, no matter how much Nintendo upgrade the hardware and actually split their playerbase which would be very negative for Nintendo especially third party wise it will not come close to the specs of the next gen boxes, making a pro model would be essentially a waste for Nintendo.

Only way I see a Pro model being real is if it were home console only, which means they wouldn't have to care about handheld and heat dissipation which holds the current models back significantly compared to what the tegra X1 can achieve, I wouldn't expect anything huge like 1080p gaming in handheld or significantly increased performance in handheld mode either, Nintendo are probably saving those things for the next gen console.


----------



## nWo (Jul 17, 2019)

The new joycons are more durable? Or are exactly what we know, in a new color?


----------



## Xabring (Jul 17, 2019)

I freking Knew It...sort of! Improved battery life! That's MASSIVE!


----------



## Frankbel (Jul 17, 2019)

This news is quite disappointing.


----------



## smf (Jul 17, 2019)

They might run more reliably with overclocking, if they use less power they probably run cooler.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I would have thought that they would have shouted that from the rooftops, though this is Nintendo and their cagey nature about tech specs is probably second only to them wanting to do the family friendly thing or miss the point of the let's play set.
> 
> I would probably sooner go with they found someone willing to sell them higher rated batteries* for a price they can deal with -- for as much as a giant bastard as the Switch thing is (step 11 for those unfamiliar https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Nintendo+Switch+Battery+Replacement/112995 ) to only get 16Wh is a bit low when compared to contemporary stuff seen in phones.
> 
> ...


Nah, die shrinks are done on the down low, just look at the PS4 Slim and the Xbox One S. It's the same die, it's just that AMD changed the process node, so they necessarily had to adjust. From what I've heard the new Tegras were shrunk, so there's a good chance that longer battery life is a byproduct of that. They're probably getting rid of the old model in the budget Switch Lite which suspiciously has very similar battery life to the original, and effectively only runs a smidge longer because it doesn't have to trickle charge the joycon cells. I guess we'll see, but that's my guess - both possibilities are equally likely.


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 17, 2019)

Sick, I can experience Joycon Drift with brand new colors and longer battery life now.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 17, 2019)

I need double neon orange, reminds me of the spice Gamecube/GBA stuff lol


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 17, 2019)

If this is the Switch Pro then it's a disappointment I'm glad that I'm buying the Switch Lite.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> If this is the Switch Pro then it's a disappointment I'm glad that I'm buying the Switch Lite.


I would reconsider that purchase given how fragile the Switch analog sticks are, at least until someone's tested the thing for durability. It's easy to replace a joycon, it's much harder to replace an analog stick.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I would reconsider that purchase given how fragile the Switch analog sticks are, at least until someone's tested the thing for durability. It's easy to replace the joycon, it's much harder to replace an analog stick.




I don't care about joycons but I will wait to see if any problems are discovered and resolved


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 17, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> if it be only the battery who cares for half an hour



Because Nintendo does everything to hide the fact that they're improving security for current exploits on this model.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 17, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Because Nintendo does everything to hide the fact that they're improving security for current exploits on this model.


For 2 hours more of portable playtime. Definitely more than security fixes.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 17, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Is that all ? No upgrade video card ? Just improve battery ? I will just pass it and I am doing fine with what I have. I usually played at least about 2 hours so no problem for me.


might as well wait for the switch pro, although this is good for people who are going to buy one


----------



## nastys (Jul 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> _Complimenting_ this reveal is the announcement of two new Joy-Con colorations.


Nice pun 

Anyway, these colour combinations are kinda ugly in my opinion.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 17, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Because Nintendo does everything to hide the fact that they're improving security for current exploits on this model.



Why would you want them to explain the fact they're patching security flaws? You *want *them to explicitly state the fact that they're against hacking and piracy? That's not how businesses work.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jul 17, 2019)

Still no acknowledgement of JoyCon issues... what has Nintendo become...


----------



## Vieela (Jul 17, 2019)

Weird how people were expecting a massive upgrade from this. Nintendo clearly didn't even properly market it as a "New, improved Switch!" they just quite literally swiped it under everyone's attention. I bet we will eventually get a Pro one time or another, but definetly not in the same year another revision releases.


----------



## frostii (Jul 17, 2019)

So, is this the 'Mariko' version I've seen people talk about?
Will be interesting to see if hacking groups have other entry points they've been keeping up their sleeves for when this happens.....


----------



## Vieela (Jul 17, 2019)

frostii said:


> So, is this the 'Mariko' version I've seen people talk about?
> Will be interesting to see if hacking groups have other entry points they've been keeping up their sleeves for when this happens.....



I would take a guess both the Lite and this new Switch model has Mariko revisions. I wouldn't be surprised if people in the hacking scene already have exploits to Mariko (or, at the very least, they have unreleased/secret exploits) and have been waiting for these revisions to be released to check if the security flaws have been patched or not


----------



## DSpider (Jul 17, 2019)

Poorly worded article. I thought it was just half an hour extra battery life.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 17, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Because Nintendo does everything to hide the fact that they're improving security for current exploits on this model.


bwa ahahah 100% true. nothing including SX will work on this model guaranteed.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> The new Joycons look ghastly, but the extra hour of battery life suggests a die shrink, unless they magically got 20% more efficient, which I doubt. I wasn't so sure if the die was shrunk with the details they showed about the Lite, but now it's much more clear.


It is a die shrink.
This "new" switch has most likely the internals of the switch lite and that's it.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jul 17, 2019)

I would rather, they make a New Nintendo Switch, with a better processor, GPU, and battery life, but oh well.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 17, 2019)

So this must be the rumored Switch "Pro". It might also be the same thing as the Mariko units.
The rumors weren't completely wrong I guess. But a Switch Pro, it is not, and I don't think we're getting one either. Maybe in a few years time, when the PS5 and XBox whatever are out they will feel like they need to step up their game and come out with a Switch Pro. But I really don't think they have even started developing one yet. 


pohaxsf said:


> the colours look ugly  in the joycons


The orange looks nice, I would like a set in only that color. Purple on its own is also pretty nice.


----------



## MalikTH (Jul 17, 2019)

This is great, actually. Assuming that this will be the same price, I might now have to hold off on getting a Switch of my own for even _longer_ to wait for these improvements.

end me


----------



## Powerful (Jul 17, 2019)

Pointless. I enjoy my hacked switch, I hope there’ll be a way to add a better battery in the original model for people with Homebrew because better battery is nice, but this “pro edition” is pointless.


----------



## pohaxsf (Jul 17, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> You misread that. It's 2 to 2.5 hours more. Read the article again.


my bad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> Yr talking rubbish what you prefer a pretty grey color


No the new ones that come out i had mario odyssey joycons now Splatoon and want yellow


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 17, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So this must be the rumored Switch "Pro"


this isn't the switch pro that's coming prob next year. this is just a quick and dirty hardware update to block HAX


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 17, 2019)

As others have said, it doesn't even have a new name, of course if a "pro" is coming, this isn't it. For most people, these consoles aren't for the ones that already have a Switch.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 17, 2019)

Powerful said:


> but this “pro edition” is pointless.


this IS NOT the pro edition...


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 17, 2019)

No the new ones that come out i had mario odyssey joycons now Splatoon and want yellow[/QUOTE]
Wth are you on about you said those new joycons are ugly colors yet one is yellow

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pohaxsf said:


> No the new ones that come out i had mario odyssey joycons now Splatoon and want yellow


Wth are you on about you said the new joycons are ugly colors yet one is yellow


----------



## Switcyswachty (Jul 17, 2019)

good news for thoose that might need a new switch battery in the future.


----------



## rensenware (Jul 17, 2019)

That's incredible. I'm selling my switch and getting this one as soon as it drops.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jul 17, 2019)

I would rather, they make a New Nintendo Switch, with a better processor, GPU, and battery life, but oh well.


----------



## Sillybunnie (Jul 17, 2019)

means people selling the old version so hopefully get a pre ipatched unit


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 17, 2019)

Fates-Blade-900 said:


> I would rather, they make a New Nintendo Switch, with a better processor, GPU, and battery life, but oh well.


that's next


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 17, 2019)

duwen said:


> I'll continue waiting for the mains-only/battery-free, screenless, dockless, joycon-less, "home console" variant that comes with a pro controller, with overclocked performance for the same price (if not less than the price) of the Switch Light.



Found the person who will never experience the Switch.


----------



## orangy57 (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> The new Joycons look ghastly, but the extra hour of battery life suggests a die shrink, unless they magically got 20% more efficient, which I doubt. I wasn't so sure if the die was shrunk with the details they showed about the Lite, but now it's much more clear.


Now that would be interesting, because if this model ends up using the same new chipset as the lite, would that mean the lite would be able to be docked with a third party dock too, or will Nintendo lock it down with software?


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jul 17, 2019)

I was guessing... if it has a different MOBO, then the new battery will differ from the original, so there'e no chance to change the old battery with a new one in old Switch Models

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Orangy57 said:


> Now that would be interesting, because if this model ends up using the same new chipset as the lite, would that mean the lite would be able to be docked with a third party dock too, or will Nintendo lock it down with software?


if look at it... Switch Lite has the same groove behind the USB-C port... Like OSwitch, like if was posible to use some kind of Dock, maybe for charging it, whathever it is... we will see in a few months... hope it can be docked


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

Orangy57 said:


> Now that would be interesting, because if this model ends up using the same new chipset as the lite, would that mean the lite would be able to be docked with a third party dock too, or will Nintendo lock it down with software?


I'm not so confident that the Lite has a new SoC. Looking at the *minimum* battery life it hasn't improved much, which means that at max draw is almost the same as the old model. Since it's the budget version of the system, they might be using it to flog off the SoC's they still have in the warehouse and put the new chips in the fully priced Switch. The 30 minute discrepancy can be explained by the Switch Lite not having to charge the Joycon cells since the controller is integrated. By all accounts the Lite should have a *longer* battery life than this new model unless they shrunk the battery as well. It doesn't even have all the hardware available on the stock Switch, like HD Rumble or the IR blaster, so it should draw much less power than the full-sized model. Perhaps not having the Joycon cells takes a toll on the main cell, but I'm skeptical until I see a teardown.



As for the docking question, USB 3.1 has an integrated display signal, so unless they cheap out on the controller IC or restrict it in software, it *should* output video, but doesn't according to the specs sheet.


MAXLEMPIRA said:


> I was guessing... if it has a different MOBO, then the new battery will differ from the original, so there'e no chance to change the old battery with a new one in old Switch Models.


The battery looks like a standard cell with two hot wires (red), two grounds (black) and a sense wire, even if the connector is different it should be easy to adapt, it doesn't look like a "smart" battery on first glance. If it is a "smart" battery though, you could adapt it by swapping the BMS boards, which sounds like some potentially explosive fun for aspiring modders.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice as a second switch for online if you dont want to wait for the pro


----------



## Powerful (Jul 17, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> this IS NOT the pro edition...


What do you call an enhanced version of the original model then?


----------



## stephrk398 (Jul 17, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> >Model 3 has better battery than the Lite
> 
> Literally why does the Lite even exist? Lol



Yeah Lite is lame. If they could have gotten the price down to ~$150 then ma_y_be I'm okay with it.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like it will be more of a Switch XL


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Darksabre72 said:


> might as well wait for the switch pro, although this is good for people who are going to buy one



Of course.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 17, 2019)

Switch Pro or bust.  Not gonna spend another $50+ just to get an extra half hour of battery life.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 17, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Switch Pro or bust.  Not gonna spend another $50+ just to get an extra half hour of battery life.


Next year. Gotta have something to keep up with modern tech needs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Switch Pro or bust.  Not gonna spend another $50+ just to get an extra half hour of battery life.


It's an extra 2-2.5 hours battery life.  The current model is 2.5-6.5 hours, the new one is 4.5-9, making this a much bigger deal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> This is money bait. When the Pro releases you won't have any cash left to buy it!


There won't be a pro, expensive and Nintendo don't go together.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Next year. Gotta have something to keep up with modern tech needs.


There won't be a switch pro, there will just be a switch 2 in 4 years.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 17, 2019)

I think I see why everyone keeps insisting that the Switch "refresh" only gets half an hour more runtime on battery.

This part is worded poorly:


> For comparisons sake, the original Switch that launched on March 3, 2017 (model HAC-001) could get about 2.5 to 6.5 hours, and about three hours when playing Breath of the Wild, while Model HDH-001 could get just around half an hour more battery life. The upcoming new-old Switch will offer 4.5-9 hours total, with Breath of the Wild likely being playable for 5.5 hours on a full charge.



"HDH-001" is Switch Lite, but it isn't obvious on first glance.

Battery runtimes according to the Nintendo product page:

Switch [HAC-001]: 2.5 - 6.5 hr
Switch Lite [HDH-001]: 3 - 7 hr
Switch "refresh" [HAC-001(-01)]: 4.5 - 9 hr


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Jul 17, 2019)

Maybe lithography revision on chipset but who knows? I hope they use 7nm, if not at least 14nm must have.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2019)

GerbilSoft said:


> I think I see why everyone keeps insisting that the Switch "refresh" only gets half an hour more runtime on battery.
> 
> This part is worded poorly:
> 
> ...


I've clarified this point now, so hopefully no more misunderstandings


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 17, 2019)

this is basicaly a refresh like ps3 slim, or ds lite, where specs are the same and the console is component upgraded and for switch that batery life is amazing imo, sure someday they will release a pro model so im kinda on the fence if its worth buying imo or wait with my 3 hour batery for next years or so pro model.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 17, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> It's an extra 2-2.5 hours battery life.  The current model is 2.5-6.5 hours, the new one is 4.5-9, making this a much bigger deal.


Oh, guess I didn't read the OP carefully enough.  Yeah that's a decent improvement, but if I primarily used portable mode, I'd just get a Switch Lite.  Switch Pro should theoretically have more power AND better battery life, so anyone who primarily uses docked mode or splits 50/50 would be better served by waiting.  Especially since this refresh devalues the trade-in/resale value of original Switch anyway.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 17, 2019)

IP60 said:


> There won't be a pro, expensive and Nintendo don't go together.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


dsi and new 3ds say hi ... so does the gbc, nintendo almost always makes better versions of their handhelds, they never did with their home consoles becuase no one did only this gen we got better same generation options on ps4 pro and xbox one x.

November 21, 2004 Regular DS
March 2, 2006 nintendo ds lite(basicaly refresh same specs)
April 2, 2009 Dsi better cpu and gpu (pro model only after 4 years  and some months.)


February 26, 2011 3ds
July 28, 2012 3ds XL basicaly a refresh better batery and such
October 11, 2014 new 3ds/Xl   Pro model better cpu/gpu  3 and half years after



so following the trend

March 3, 2017 *Switch*
September 20, 2019 *Lite (refresh)
late 2020 or early 2021  Pro switch most likely*


----------



## Xzi (Jul 17, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> so following the trend
> 
> March 3, 2017 *Switch*
> September 20, 2019 *Lite (refresh)
> late 2020 or early 2021  Pro switch most likely*


Yeah I'm less inclined to be skeptical about the Switch Pro coming now that the rumor about Switch Lite has panned out exactly as predicted.  There's no evidence to back IP60's claim that plans for the Pro have been canceled, and from a competitive standpoint, it makes sense that it would be released around the same time as PS5/Scarlett.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 17, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I'm less inclined to be skeptical about the Switch Pro coming now that the rumor about Switch Lite has panned out exactly as predicted.  There's no evidence to back IP60's claim that plans for the Pro have been canceled, and from a competitive standpoint, it makes sense that it would be released around the same time as PS5/Scarlett.


well they got it right that 2 new switch modes were in produtction and that was lite and the new revision i guess, so pro might only go in production in  late 2020 or even 2021 if they release it around summer or so, heck if the pro model makes hanheld be able to become the new portable mode and the docked mode be even better then yes im down for it, hanheld mode with docked  power would be enough to be pro model, and i want that 5 hour batery life to remain from switch revision .


what i dont get is why the new switch revision has more batery? i mean i bet lite and switch revision will be same chipset  and lite model has a smaller screen, so did they cheapened out on the batery mha on lite? or will the new switch model have same chipset and an even bigger batery and be abit heavier? 

some they get a more efficient cpu gpu  chipset and increase the mha?

maybe switch revision is lite chipset and 6000mha batery or something?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 17, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> maybe switch revision is lite chipset and 6000mha batery or something?


Probably a lower capacity battery to fit in the smaller form factor of Lite, yeah.  That's the most logical conclusion.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 17, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Probably a lower capacity battery to fit in the smaller form factor, yeah.  That's the most logical conclusion.


well if the new switch model has same batery as original switch and just diferent chipset then its a preety huge power effecient chipset because

botw on original switch runs for 3 hours right.
botw on switch revision runs for 5,5 hours.

that is 83% more power effecient chipset that is crazy imo, i bet it has maybe 5000mha atleast i dont think they improved power effeciancy on 83% alone with a new chipset with same specs.


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 18, 2019)

Powerful said:


> What do you call an enhanced version of the original model then?



Intellectual dishonesty much? 'Pro' suggests improved GPU/CPU, which results in a better experience with games, not a longer one. PS4 'Pro' runs off mains power, the experience can be as long as you want. The 'Pro' means better in-game performance. People are borrowing that moniker from that, ergo that's what they mean. 



Megadriver94 said:


> Looks like it will be more of a Switch XL



It's the same size as the OG. 

Guys y'all really need to think for a second before posting...


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Jul 18, 2019)

So with the new chip, would it mean that overclocking through homebrew etc would be more stable and/or more overclockable?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 18, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> this isn't the switch pro that's coming prob next year. this is just a quick and dirty hardware update to block HAX


I sincerely doubt that. That would be too many new models in such a short time span, and wouldn't make sense at this point, the Switch is already selling very well. Something like that would be saved towards the end of the console's life cycle, to make people upgrade to the new model as the sales are starting to dry out, extending the life span of the console, and also to compete with M$ and Sony's new offerings. Don't expect to see that for another couple years.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Oh, guess I didn't read the OP carefully enough.  Yeah that's a decent improvement, but if I primarily used portable mode, I'd just get a Switch Lite.  Switch Pro should theoretically have more power AND better battery life, so anyone who primarily uses docked mode or splits 50/50 would be better served by waiting.  Especially since this refresh devalues the trade-in/resale value of original Switch anyway.


For all we know, this might be the rumoured "Switch Pro". It definitely has some hardware changes on-board to get this much extra juice on-top.



Jackson Ferrell said:


> So with the new chip, would it mean that overclocking through homebrew etc would be more stable and/or more overclockable?


I suspect it will be more stable due to improved cooling and smaller power envelope, but we need to see some teardown first.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 18, 2019)

Lots of disinformation/misunderstanding in this thread.

This is a switch (haha) from the old Tegra X1 (Logan) using a 20nm lithography to a newer revision of the Tegra X1 (Mariko) using a 16nm lithography. Most of the power (and heat!) savings are from that. They have also changed the NAND and the type of DRAM being used (the latter is also lower power).

This IS the rumored third Switch model that was hinted at in firmware files. But it's not a Switch Pro, just a hardware refresh. So this is the beginning and end of all new hardware leaks from Nintendo.

This is not a /battery/ upgrade. The battery is the exact same mAh as the original. You will not be able to translate these gains to an old generation Switch - at all.



P.S. - Can we talk about how stupid it is to have "pro" versions of gaming consoles?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jul 18, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Lots of disinformation/misunderstanding in this thread.
> 
> This is a switch (haha) from the old Tegra X1 (Logan) using a 20nm lithography to a newer revision of the Tegra X1 (Mariko) using a 16nm lithography. Most of the power (and heat!) savings are from that. They have also changed the NAND and the type of DRAM being used (the latter is also lower power).
> 
> ...



Why? Do the PS4 Pro, 120GB PS3 and Xbox One X make you feel insecure?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Lots of disinformation/misunderstanding in this thread.
> 
> This is a switch (haha) from the old Tegra X1 (Logan) using a 20nm lithography to a newer revision of the Tegra X1 (Mariko) using a 16nm lithography. Most of the power (and heat!) savings are from that. They have also changed the NAND and the type of DRAM being used (the latter is also lower power).
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I suspected then. They may have done both, improved the battery and the chip, it's not uncommon to see battery upgrades go hand in hand with hardware revisions, but a die shrink is a safer bet simply because of how big the difference is.


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 18, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I sincerely doubt that. That would be too many new models in such a short time span, and wouldn't make sense at this point, the Switch is already selling very well.



Don't doubt it. They want to be making the one SoC board, and make it more secure to boot. Who knows, they may have come across another vulnerability we don't know about. 



PityOnU said:


> This is not a /battery/ upgrade. The battery is probably the exact same mAh as the original.



Assertive statement followed by a 'probably'. A 4nm die shrink is not increasing battery life to that extent, especially if it's still as big as 16nm (practically ancient at this point). This is definitely a mAh bump in addition to the new fab. 



PityOnU said:


> P.S. - Can we talk about how stupid it is to have "pro" versions of gaming consoles?



It wasn't stupid, not this generation. Blame Jaguar. Will there be PS5 Pro/NextBox X? Probably, with better raytracing being my guess as the reason for their existence.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2019)

Waygeek said:


> Assertive statement followed by a 'probably'. A 4nm die shrink is not increasing battery life to that extent, especially if it's still as big as 16nm (practically ancient at this point). This is definitely a mAh bump in addition to the new fab.


A 20% shrink is significant, so it's not out of the realm of possibility. We won't know for sure what's different until we see this thing apart, until then it's all speculation and educated guesses.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2019)

ooooof I like those purple and orange joycons. Gonna have to keep an eye out for those shells to replace my current ones.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Why? Do the PS4 Pro, 120GB PS3 and Xbox One X make you feel insecure?





Waygeek said:


> It wasn't stupid, not this generation. Blame Jaguar. Will there be PS5 Pro/NextBox X? Probably, with better raytracing being my guess as the reason for their existence.



I'm not against hardware refreshes. What I'm saying is that I'm really not sure where the "Pro" moniker came from, and why it has stuck around. PS4 Pro, Switch Pro, Macbook Pro... None of these things really target the professional market. Come up with a better naming scheme.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> I'm not against hardware refreshes. What I'm saying is that I'm really not sure where the "Pro" moniker came from, and why it has stuck around. PS4 Pro, Switch Pro, Macbook Pro... None of these things really target the professional market. Come up with a better naming scheme.


To be fair, the Mac Book Pro does target "prosumers", Apple just sucks at making laptops that aren't ass. As for the consoles, I think they're targeting "hip pro gamers", AKA people who will pay a "promium" for extra FPS or better texture quality and aren't really "pros". I don't have a problem with it, but perhaps "Plus" would be more appropriate since they do the same job as the standard versions "and then some", so it better conveys what you get.


----------



## KoalaBoy (Jul 18, 2019)

damn dude i actually liked the joy cons T.T


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 18, 2019)

Waygeek said:


> Don't doubt it. They want to be making the one SoC board, and make it more secure to boot. Who knows, they may have come across another vulnerability we don't know about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read my edit


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 18, 2019)

They are probably just gonna use the 16nm tegra x1. The new designed one will use less power and run cooler. should be good for overclocking.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 18, 2019)

How much battery drain is the fan? That could move much slower for a 16nm chip.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 18, 2019)

Powerful said:


> What do you call an enhanced version of the original model then?



An enhanced version of the original model


----------



## ChristopherPicharki (Jul 18, 2019)

Nintendo is always the same...


----------



## DrkBeam (Jul 18, 2019)

I expect this model could be overclocked  at higher speed than the original, but since it's Nintendo we are only going to have an improved battery life, I still have a slimmer of hope because of the new profiles added in handheld mode.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> For all we know, this might be the rumoured "Switch Pro". It definitely has some hardware changes on-board to get this much extra juice on-top.


Nah, the rumors include more horsepower, not just longer battery life.  This also has no surname, it's just going to be called "Switch."  And it if you've got a "Switch Lite," it follows that there will be a "Switch Heavy" in some sense.  Or a "New Switch XL" if we're sticking with 3DS naming conventions.  It's my hope that we might get a thicker system with thicker, more ergonomic/durable joycons.


----------



## JavaScribe (Jul 18, 2019)

MalikTH said:


> end me


same


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Nah, the rumors include more horsepower, not just longer battery life.  This also has no surname, it's just going to be called "Switch."  And it if you've got a "Switch Lite," it follows that there will be a "Switch Heavy" in some sense.  Or a "New Switch XL" if we're sticking with 3DS naming conventions.  It's my hope that we might get a thicker system with thicker, more ergonomic/durable joycons.


Bigger, thicker and heavier? I'm pretty sure that goes against all conventional wisdom in terms of mobile hardware. I like the way you think, but I don't think Nintendo does.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Bigger, thicker and heavier? I'm pretty sure that goes against all conventional wisdom in terms of mobile hardware. I like the way you think, but I don't think Nintendo does.


We'll see.  I think Nintendo just likes giving customers as many options as possible, that's why we got the 3DS XL in the first place even though it goes against that same conventional wisdom.  Now that they've got the portable market all to themselves, it makes even more sense to branch out in order to attract as many buyers as possible.  $200 for the smaller "budget" model, $300 for the medium "standard" model, $400 for the large "luxury" model.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2019)

Xzi said:


> We'll see.  I think Nintendo just likes giving customers as many options as possible, that's why we got the 3DS XL in the first place even though it goes against that same conventional wisdom.  Now that they've got the portable market all to themselves, it makes even more sense to branch out in order to attract as many buyers as possible.  $200 for the smaller "budget" model, $300 for the medium "standard" model, $400 for the large "luxury" model.


Let me put it this way... The Switch already verges on being too large to be portable. I can't imagine them XL-ising a console that's already pretty XL. I would like a higher-specced one though, and one with a higher resolution screen - 720p is a joke.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Let me put it this way... The Switch already verges on being too large to be portable.


Not when it comes to adult hands.  iPads and other tablets are at least 2-3x the size of Switch, but I still see plenty of people carrying those around with them.  Not even mentioning laptops which are way bigger than most human laps.



Foxi4 said:


> I can't imagine them XL-ising a console that's already pretty XL. I would like a higher-specced one though, and one with a higher resolution screen - 720p is a joke.


Well, it doesn't have to be wider or taller.  They could make it a bit thicker while simultaneously making it more comfortable for adult hands, and it wouldn't necessarily need to be a lot heavier.  I'd also prefer to see higher graphics presets in portable mode rather than a resolution increase, 720p is the best you're gonna get anywhere near Switch's price point.  If we're talking full length, full-featured games and not fixed-camera smartphone crap, anyway.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 18, 2019)

Hori's already bringing the XL joycons. Just get rid of the bezels like every phone this year and you got your XL system there.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> Hori's already bringing the XL joycons. Just get rid of the bezels like every phone this year and you got your XL system there.


Yeah, but it'd be nice to have some official Nintendo joycons in a similar style, so that no features are sacrificed.  Plus there's the matter of providing a bit more power and enough space to help disperse the resulting heat.  I'm talking maybe a half inch thicker at most.  Definitely lose the bezel, though.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 18, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, but it'd be nice to have some official Nintendo joycons in a similar style, so that no features are sacrificed.  Plus there's the matter of providing a bit more power and enough space to help disperse the resulting heat.  I'm talking maybe a half inch thicker at most.  Definitely lose the bezel, though.



Do said Joy-Cons have batteries built in? Or is it the same deal as with their half-assed, "here's a Joy-con that depends on your Switch's battery to be functional! Have fun!" kind of deal like they did with their singular Joy-con?

Really wish there was a better d-pad solution for the Switch other than BASSTOP's shells....


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Do said Joy-Cons have batteries built in?


With official ones there would be bullt-in batteries, yeah.  If they were thicker, they'd make for a better independent controller when combined too.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 18, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Lots of disinformation/misunderstanding in this thread.
> 
> This is a switch (haha) from the old Tegra X1 (Logan) using a 20nm lithography to a newer revision of the Tegra X1 (Mariko) using a 16nm lithography. Most of the power (and heat!) savings are from that. They have also changed the NAND and the type of DRAM being used (the latter is also lower power).
> 
> ...



i doubt going from 20nm to 16nm using the same 4000mha batery increases power effeciency in 83% lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 18, 2019)

nintendo is releasing this for one reason only : to stop hax and the so called better battery is the lure


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 18, 2019)

The only revision we need is the drift on the joy cons!


----------



## JoanMunn (Jul 18, 2019)

So cool


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 18, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> It's an extra 2-2.5 hours battery life.  The current model is 2.5-6.5 hours, the new one is 4.5-9, making this a much bigger deal.



Maybe it is for you but not for me. I hardly play more than 3 hours. I usually stopped at least 2 hours for Switch. So I can play again in few hours later or next day and I never used it for outside at all. Inside the house only. So I am fine. Don't care about this one. I am waiting for Pro next year if they ever release it because of PS5 and newer XBOX competitive.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 18, 2019)

pohaxsf said:


> the colours look ugly  in the joycons


The purple orange is okay, the blue and neon green/yellow looks disgusting.


----------



## pohaxsf (Jul 18, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> The purple orange is okay, the blue and neon green/yellow looks disgusting.


agree


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 18, 2019)

In portable mode, battery life was always going to be a problem.

It's not a new hardware bump, but the improved battery is a step in the right direction. Still hoping a new hack (or three) gets found.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 18, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> In portable mode, battery life was always going to be a problem.
> 
> It's not a new hardware bump, but the improved battery is a step in the right direction. Still hoping a new hack (or three) gets found.


don't count on it that's why they are releasing this. all previous exploits including SX will be patched. it has absolutely nothing to do with a BETTER battery that's the bait


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 18, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> don't count on it that's why they are releasing this. all previous exploits including SX will be patched. it has absolutely nothing to do with a BETTER battery that's the bait


"Bait"... Or maybe there's more consumers out there that use their hardware for its intended purpose than those like you? I know, hard to imagine.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jul 18, 2019)

The battery looks like a standard cell with two hot wires (red), two grounds (black) and a sense wire, even if the connector is different it should be easy to adapt, it doesn't look like a "smart" battery on first glance. If it is a "smart" battery though, you could adapt it by swapping the BMS boards, which sounds like some potentially explosive fun for aspiring modders.

View attachment 173353[/QUOTE]
well... I hope we can swap some day the batteries to our OSwitch Models


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 18, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> A 20% shrink is significant, so it's not out of the realm of possibility.



Hardly, when the starting point was 20 bloody nm.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2019)

Waygeek said:


> Hardly, when the starting point was 20 bloody nm.


The opposite is true due to the diminishing returns principle, but you're not wrong - we should wait for teardowns before making definitive conclusions.


----------



## LapCheong (Jul 18, 2019)

Don't know whether is it obvious or not. But this release is meant for new switch owner


----------



## Powerful (Jul 18, 2019)

Pleng said:


> An enhanced version of the original model


Seems like an awful long name, a better thing to call it would be a revisioned switch. Either way there’s no limit with the word pro on a console. All it means is an enhanced version of the original. Guess what the new switch is? Bingo. Sure this could be another thing Nintendo wanted to release and they’ll be an even better switch, but either way this is a better version.


----------



## Naxster (Jul 18, 2019)

Will we be able to "hack" this new switch? Is it possible to install and use SX OS or Atmosphere?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 18, 2019)

theasker said:


> Will we be able to "hack" this new switch? Is it possible to install and use SX OS or Atmosphere?


We have every reason to believe the new Switch systems will not be exploitable using current methods, so no.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 19, 2019)

Lacius said:


> We have every reason to believe the new Switch systems will not be exploitable using current methods, so no.


I think something will eventually come out, there was an exploit being saved for a new model that that's the one ktempkin leaked?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 19, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> I think something will eventually come out


Perhaps, but there's nothing in the pipeline, and considering that Nintendo's security is extremely good, it will probably be years (if ever) before the newer Switch systems are hacked. One should operate as though they will never be hacked in order to not be disappointed. Unpatched systems are highly recommended.



Ericthegreat said:


> there was an exploit being saved for a new model


The only exploit I'm aware of that was being saved for newer models was Deja Vu. It's currently compatible with 4.1.0 on all systems, and it will probably be made to be compatible with everything up to 7.X. However, newer models likely won't work with Deja Vu.



Ericthegreat said:


> that's the one ktempkin leaked?


Kate disclosed fusee gulee (the RCM exploit), which only affects unpatched Switch systems.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 19, 2019)

Waygeek said:


> Assertive statement followed by a 'probably'. A 4nm die shrink is not increasing battery life to that extent, especially if it's still as big as 16nm (practically ancient at this point). This is definitely a mAh bump in addition to the new fab.





pedro702 said:


> i doubt going from 20nm to 16nm using the same 4000mha batery increases power effeciency in 83% lol



Nintendo's official website literally lists the battery size as being identical for both: https://www.nintendo.com/switch/tech-specs/

4310mAh


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2019)

I quite like the Purple/Orange Joycons there.
Other than that? Meh.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 19, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Nintendo's official website literally lists the battery size as being identical for both: https://www.nintendo.com/switch/tech-specs/
> 
> 4310mAh


But that is the Switch Lite and not the revised regular Switch. Which, the Switch Lite does not have much of a battery life improvement at all and the little improvement there is is likely just due to a smaller screen.

I agree with them though. Using a slightly more efficient SoC is not likely to increase battery life that much. Maybe Nintendo have switched over to using an OLED screen for better efficiency. An OLED screen would be much nicer to look at as well, though the IPS screen is also nice. I doubt it, but it sure would be nice.

I can't see them increasing the size of the battery by a whole lot in the normal Switch. There's not much room in there as it is. They could definitely cram the components on the board tighter together (just look at how crammed the components inside tablets and smartphones are, it's insane) and with a more efficient CPU they might not need that big aluminum shield and that might give them enough room to cram 20-30% more battery in there. Still doesn't quite account for that huge bump in battery life though. But that combined with an OLED screen would explain it.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 19, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> But that is the Switch Lite and not the revised regular Switch. Which, the Switch Lite does not have much of a battery life improvement at all and the little improvement there is is likely just due to a smaller screen.



I'm not sure you actually looked at that page at all... It includes the old and new models of the regular Switch. Listed at 4310mAh. The battery on the Switch Lite is listed at 3570mAh.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 19, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I quite like the Purple/Orange Joycons there.
> Other than that? Meh.


Purple is so vibrant. Almost too bright. :o


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 19, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> I'm not sure you actually looked at that page at all... It includes the old and new models of the regular Switch. Listed at 4310mAh. The battery on the Switch Lite is listed at 3570mAh.


 
I'm not seeing that at all. It does list the battery life for both models, but that's the only mention of the new model on there. All the rest of the page is for the old model.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 19, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> View attachment 173488
> I'm not seeing that at all. It does list the battery life for both models, but that's the only mention of the new model on there. All the rest of the page is for the old model.



They break out and separately list the old (HAC-001) and new (HAC-001(-01)) models in all of the fields where they differ. Which is runtime. All of the rest of the fields are shared by both. Including battery.

As such, you can be forgiven for not noticing the page included specs for the new model.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 19, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> They break out and separately list the old (HAC-001) and new (HAC-001(-01)) models in all of the fields where they differ. Which is runtime. All of the rest of the fields are shared by both. Including battery.
> 
> As such, you can be forgiven for not noticing the page included specs for the new model.


That's just an assumption. The way I see it that's just the only piece of the specifications they're willing to reveal at this time. There are obviously other differences, or the battery life wouldn't be improved.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 19, 2019)

Powerful said:


> All it means is an enhanced version of the original. Guess what the new switch is? Bingo. Sure this could be another thing Nintendo wanted to release and they’ll be an even better switch, but either way this is a better version.



And either way, Nintendo's not calling it the Switch Pro, so that's not what it is.

You can call it what you like


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 19, 2019)

It has a bigger battery capacity, I don't see what the big deal is for them doing a refresh. Then again, I always keep the Switch docked, so *shrug*.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2019)

Looool...The battery improvement deal, sure, sounds good.

What I see here is RCM fixing, nothing else of importance.




KirovAir said:


> Damn.. The battery improvement is insane! Probably switched to the newer Tegra which has a smaller transistor size.
> Maybe they 'secretly' improved the screen as well. That's the biggest power drain for a device usually. (And silently hoping it's possible to upgrade the screen of my RCM-able switch in the distant future for some extra battery juice as well..)



I love your avatar


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It has a bigger battery capacity, I don't see what the big deal is for them doing a refresh. Then again, I always keep the Switch docked, so *shrug*.


It's got to be more than that. No way they could fit an 80% bigger battery in there.
Better battery life is a pretty big deal considering how shit it is currently. And I expect them to fix some of the known issues like the JoyCon connectivity if they are making a refresh anyway. If only it was hackable...


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 20, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> The opposite is true due to the diminishing returns principle, but you're not wrong - we should wait for teardowns before making definitive conclusions.



No, the opposite is not true, it would be if the nm reduction was more drastic but not 4nm. We're talking power draw/heat here.



PityOnU said:


> Nintendo's official website literally lists the battery size as being identical for both: https://www.nintendo.com/switch/tech-specs/
> 
> 4310mAh



Interested to see teardowns this month to see if this is actually the case, if it is, something else in addition to Mariko is accounting for this almost doubled battery life. More power efficient RAM?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Waygeek said:


> No, the opposite is not true, it would be if the nm reduction was more drastic but not 4nm. We're talking power draw/heat here.
> 
> Interested to see teardowns this month to see if this is actually the case, if it is, something else in addition to Mariko is accounting for this almost doubled battery life. More power efficient RAM?


Lower heat means less fan spin up. As far as RAM is concerned, they may have doubled the capacity per chip to lower the power draw. There's really not much they can cut down, and the difference is quite sizeable. As for your previous comment, take note that on the PS4 side a shrink from 28nm in the OG to 16nm in the Slim lowered the power consumption from +/- 130-140W to 80-90W peak. Admittedly a much larger shrink, but you have to consider the fact that the PS4 has lots of mechanical parts like the disc drive and the conventional HDD which could not be taken out of the equation. Not saying that you're wrong, just that we won't be sure what changes were made until we see them. The RAM theory is very plausible, now that you mention it.


----------



## THYPLEX (Jul 20, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> The new Joycons look ghastly, but the extra hour of battery life suggests a die shrink, unless they magically got 20% more efficient, which I doubt. I wasn't so sure if the die was shrunk with the details they showed about the Lite, but now it's much more clear.


It doesn't look so conveniant


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 20, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Lower heat means less fan spin up. As far as RAM is concerned, they may have doubled the capacity per chip to lower the power draw. There's really not much they can cut down, and the difference is quite sizeable. As for your previous comment, take note that on the PS4 side a shrink from 28nm in the OG to 16nm in the Slim lowered the power consumption from +/- 130-140W to 80-90W peak. Admittedly a much larger shrink, but you have to consider the fact that the PS4 has lots of mechanical parts like the disc drive and the conventional HDD which could not be taken out of the equation. Not saying that you're wrong, just that we won't be sure what changes were made until we see them. The RAM theory is very plausible, now that you mention it.


i mean zelda got an 83% batery life improvement so something is very diferent imo, any chance they switched the screen to be lower power comsuption too? i mean they had to do alot of changes the nm, the ram and maybe some other stuff too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> i mean zelda got an 83% batery life improvement so something is very diferent imo, any chance they switched the screen to be lower power comsuption too? i mean they had to do alot of changes the nm, the ram and maybe some other stuff too.


It's possible, but hard when it comes to LCD's, they're already very power efficient. My guess is that the screen is the same, but we'll see.


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 20, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Lower heat means less fan spin up.



Not really, the Switch has a fairly flat curve from my experiences with the device, with the exception of the likes of BoTW and Splatoon 2, and maybe some of the Bethesda games which I haven't had a chance to try on the device.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2019)

Waygeek said:


> Not really, the Switch has a fairly flat curve from my experiences with the device, with the exception of the likes of BoTW and Splatoon 2, and maybe some of the Bethesda games which I haven't had a chance to try on the device.


Good point, Nintendo started off with a low TDP SoC that they additionally underclocked. That makes me wonder what *is* different about it, it'll be an interesting release for sure. I'm beginning to think that perhaps their estimation of battery life may be too optimistic.


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 20, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Good point, Nintendo started off with a low TDP SoC that they additionally underclocked.



Also this, I hadn't even considered that. The chip is considerably downclocked. Very strange. Guess we'll have more answers by September.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 22, 2019)

is it true that the revision will also now support Bluetooth headsets natively?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jul 22, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> is it true that the revision will also now support Bluetooth headsets natively?


This is entirely a software issue and has nothing to do with a hardware revision. If the new revision supports it, then old revisions will support it as well, unless Nintendo does something stupid with regards to licensing.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 22, 2019)

GerbilSoft said:


> This is entirely a software issue and has nothing to do with a hardware revision. If the new revision supports it, then old revisions will support it as well, unless Nintendo does something stupid with regards to licensing.



Have you seen the new schematics on the FCC revision? As far as Switch 1 yeah with NFC and Bluetooth I figured they just didnt provide the Audio driver


----------



## Waygeek (Jul 24, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> is it true that the revision will also now support Bluetooth headsets natively?



Playground rumours. 

It's also not as simple as a 'software issue'. I think Nintendo are worried about interference, the Joycons already use bluetooth, and some people can't even keep those connected. With a stronger and stabler bluetooth connection it may be doable, but that wouldn't be a software solution at this point. We don't know if there is a newer bluetooth implementation onboard at this point. We won't until teardowns come out.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's just an assumption. The way I see it that's just the only piece of the specifications they're willing to reveal at this time. There are obviously other differences, or the battery life wouldn't be improved.



Seems battery is now confirmed to have maintained the original 4310mAh capacity as per FCC teardowns.

https://hothardware.com/news/nintendo-switch-lite-exposed-fcc-teardown


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 4, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Seems battery is now confirmed to have maintained the original 4310mAh capacity as per FCC teardowns.
> 
> https://hothardware.com/news/nintendo-switch-lite-exposed-fcc-teardown


The discussion was about the revised normal Switch though, not the Switch Lite. I expected the Switch Lite to have the same size battery as the original, because, all other things being the same, the slightly smaller screen would account for the slight increase in battery life. For the revised normal Switch, we should find out soon I guess.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The discussion was about the revised normal Switch though, not the Switch Lite. I expected the Switch Lite to have the same size battery as the original, because, all other things being the same, the slightly smaller screen would account for the slight increase in battery life. For the revised normal Switch, we should find out soon I guess.



...you're not very good at actually reading any of the pages I link.

From the article:


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 4, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> ...you're not very good at actually reading any of the pages I link.
> 
> From the article:
> 
> View attachment 175179


True, I just read the title 
Now I wonder if the Switch Lite also has a newer SoC, since the battery is smaller.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> True, I just read the title
> Now I wonder if the Switch Lite also has a newer SoC, since the battery is smaller.



Of course. Mariko.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 4, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Of course. Mariko.


The post didn't mention it, which means maybe not. Makes sense if they have chips of the older type they need to use up.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The post didn't mention it, which means maybe not. Makes sense if they have chips of the older type they need to use up.



No, the Lite is confirmed using Mariko.

In fact, one of the (many) reasons for Mariko to exist is specifically because there AREN'T enough Logan chips... nVidia did not expect the Switch to be so popular/prolific and is now stuck maintaining an entire 20nm fab just for producing that one chip. Changing to the smaller lithography on Mariko will allow them to close down their now antiquated 20nm fab.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 4, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> No, the Lite is confirmed using Mariko.
> 
> In fact, one of the (many) reasons for Mariko to exist is specifically because there AREN'T enough Logan chips... nVidia did not expect the Switch to be so popular/prolific and is now stuck maintaining an entire 20nm fab just for producing that one chip. Changing to the smaller lithography on Mariko will allow them to close down their now antiquated fab.


But what is Mariko exactly? Do we even know? Is it confirmed to be the same thing as this?


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> But what is Mariko exactly? Do we even know? Is it confirmed to be the same thing as this?



It is confirmed to be functionally identical to Logan. The exact size of the lithography has yet to be confirmed (no one has actually imaged the die yet), but DVFS tables from nVidia driver/firmware source code strongly resemble those from known 16nm chips.

This is entirely speculation on my part, but I would expect some minor architectural adjustments to have been made from Logan to Mariko specifically targeting mobile use and minimizing power consumption. The original Logan chip really only targeted stationary use in things like the Shield TV.


----------



## Waygeek (Aug 4, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The post didn't mention it, which means maybe not.



You straight up think they wouldn't put Mariko in the lite despite that being the primary use case for it, then go on to ask what Mariko even is? Maybe do some studying fella before making any more assertive posts... 

It's effectively a leaner version of the same chip family. It uses a slightly improved fabrication process, nothing to write home about. At best it will mean dynamic resolutions hold closer to their intended target. And apparently, combined with the new more power efficient RAM, is surprisingly more power efficient, if the Switch Switch's battery is the exact same mAh but offers almost double life...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 4, 2019)

Waygeek said:


> You straight up think they wouldn't put Mariko in the lite despite that being the primary use case for it, then go on to ask what Mariko even is? Maybe do some studying fella before making any more assertive posts...


I don't think I said any such thing.
I made it pretty clear that I don't know. That's why I asked. No need to be a prick about it.


----------



## Waygeek (Aug 5, 2019)

Listen man how about you do the unexpected thing for a poster on the internet here, and absorb what I said, admit to yourself you were wrong and skiddadle.

You literally did say such a thing. You said they 'maybe' haven't used mariko here. Even though the lite is literally the use case for the chips' existence. All the while not even knowing what mariko is somehow. It's there in black and white.


----------

